# استخراج نترات الذهب(التراب)



## namia (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يتوافر معى تراب بواقى منصع ذهب واريد استخراج الذهب من التراب مع العلم انى التراب مطحون ومحوق وانا كنت اريد طريقة غير الزئبق واشترية مواد كيميائية ولم اعرف اركبها مثل نترات الصوديوم وثانى واكسيد المنجنيز وحمض النتريك و لم يتوفر لدى الـ hcl ومش عارف اجيبه 
واريد طريقة تركيب المواد بطريقة جيده لاستخراج الذهب


----------



## namia (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الافادة


----------



## namia (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجوكم الرد​


----------



## شاةثيلة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

:8: مش لاقي hcl


----------



## pskrhsl (14 ديسمبر 2012)

يستخدم سيانيد الصوديوم وهو شديد السميه و خطر جدا


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

مفيش حل


----------

